# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  08/24/10 - The Lost City of HOLY MOTHER OF GOD

## frenchblablabla

_Dream Journal Link

Date: 08-24-10
Length: 15 minutes
Vividity: 8/10

Today, I had my first lucid dream. 
I had just been in another dream and was in a dark, 
mysterious room thinking about it.
I was slowly walking towards a huge glass window, 
which took up the entire wall opposite to me.  
Suddenly I began thinking, "Hey wait.. What if this is a dream.
I should reality check". So I plugged my nose and and did an RC. 
I could breathe!.. However, my dream consciousness believed this was normal.. 
So I was not yet lucid. 
All of a sudden, I realized something was strange. 
I looked out the huge glass window and EVERYTHING was underwater! 
All these amazing colors, lights and calming ripples!
Across from me was a hotel building, built on the sand of the ocean floor. 
This is when I realized I was dreaming. 
As soon I became lucid, a faint, peaceful song was playing in the background. 
After a few days of searching, I found it is almost identical to the first few 
seconds of the song "Lisa Miskovsky - Still Alive". 
I was way too excited, and things began to become hazy. 
Things were swirling very fast, and I was losing the dream.
I tried rubbing my hands together to attempt to stabilize the dream, 
but when I opened my eyes, I was looking at the ceiling of my room.. 
-frenchblablabla_

----------


## zebrah

Very well done. Your first lucid dream is one you will always remember.

----------


## Atras

Congrats!

----------


## frenchblablabla

_Thanks guys 
And yeah, it definitely will._

----------


## Zenithar66

wow, so true, i will never forget my first lucid, good job!

----------


## frenchblablabla

_





 Originally Posted by Zenithar66


wow, so true, i will never forget my first lucid, good job!



What was your first lucid?_

----------


## Zenithar66

My first lucid!

Well its VERy long in my dream journal so ill just give you the rundown!

My first lucid was actaully a WILD, at least the first i can remember.

I did the Wild tec, and ended up waking up in my room convinced i had failed, then the whole dream scene spun around me and i was in the next room(my brothers room) and I immediatly knew i had succeeded!  

With this realisation i managed to both totally relax as well as maintain in inner excitement like i had NEVER felt before!
This feeling was indescribable, i was alive,i  was me, but my body was fast asleep in bed somewhere apart from here!
the thougth went through my head to check if i could see my body in bed but i declined deciding it may wake me up.
I was litterally battling an inner battle to try to stop the excitement from welling up and ending the dream.

I decided before i do anything i must get outside, i just had this urge to see outside, so i remember actually going down the stairs(when i awoke i realised i had floated down) and coming to the front door. My soul just leapt at what i saw infront of me,i could see the wavy glass on the door in HD detail(by now the dream was super stable, strange for my first real lucid i thoght) and throuhg the front door the evening sun was belting!
golden rays just streaming in from the outer world illuminating my dream hall to the point of utter bewilderment!

i went outside and it got even worse (I live on a square shaped cul de sac). I was(and i have told this story often lol) litearlly walking around picking up pebbles from the road staring at them, utterly amazed at the clarity and detail.

Later i decided i must try something, of course being male the first thing i though of was lucid sex, i recall thinking this and 4 girls that looked facially identical(asians) came around the corner wearing 4 different colour dresses(bright primary colours) and i thought...oh hell yes.

But this is where it gets intersting, as soon as i reached them and said hello etc, i simply couldnt do it, i couldnt just grab one and start...you know!
i ended up in a mad converastion with them at the top of my road about where they are from(they said MECREDI?, think its the french word for wednesday)..and i was obviusly losing lucidity at this point becuase i was like oh yea MECREDI, nice place!

Anyway, i looked up in the sky at the end of the dream and noticed(though it was daytime) a huge round moon was floating above me and then i awoke in utter amazent at what had just occured! my day was made, my life was changed, i had a deeper apprecaitino for conciousness etc..

Interstingly, it took me almost a year to have another wild...but since that day 3 years ago i have had 23 lucids and this last few months ive had 7 or 8 and i am totally back into them now and am attempting wild ever morning!!

----------


## frenchblablabla

_Wow that sounds amazing. Remembering how amazingly clear everything is when you know it's not even real truly is awesome. But that definitely makes an awesome first lucid. 
Sorry about your failed sex plans haha, but I totally understand that  you'd try that first.
And actually mercredi is the french word for wednesday, but close enough haha, thats really random._

----------


## Zenithar66

> Wow that sounds amazing. Remembering how amazingly clear everything is when you know it's not even real truly is awesome. But that definitely makes an awesome first lucid. 
> Sorry about your failed sex plans haha, but I totally understand that  you'd try that first.
> And actually mercredi is the french word for wednesday, but close enough haha, thats really random.



yes, your right, that is VERY random, shows how strange you thought processes can get when the logic centre of your brain is out!
thanks for the reply

----------


## dreamerJon23

*yeah the vividness really strikes me too*

----------


## DreamInception

I really like the part when you find yourself underwater. I hope that you have many dreams of this land so you can explore it and maybe discover something new. Let me know if you do.  Thanks for sharing.

----------

